# full tank shots



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Here are some full tank shots.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

1 more


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

damn lets try again


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

nice and well planted tank you got mate


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome tank what size is it? I counted 10 Red's.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

beautifull setup, very clean well planted.









~Will.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Awesome tank what size is it? I counted 10 Red's.


Its a 125 galon tank, and yes its 10 reds.


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

wow, ,what plants are they they look well natural!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice tank









i too would like to know what plants u have in there because i think i am going to put live plants in my 150 when i get it setup


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmmm the 1´s with big leafs(sp?) is : Echinodorus bleheri 
The 1 in the middle is a : Hygrophila corymbosa
And the 1´s with realy long leafs is : Valisneria american


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Stugge said:


> Hmmm the 1´s with big leafs(sp?) is : Echinodorus bleheri
> The 1 in the middle is a : Hygrophila corymbosa
> And the 1´s with realy long leafs is : Valisneria american


 ok...thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

thats the dogs bullocks


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice setup! what kind of lights are you using? is it 7700K? must be alot of watts to make those plants grow.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice set up and colors of your Ps







Foe some reason I like Ps when they produce that dark grey coloration.. makes 'em look more mean.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

coupl o' questions stugge,
how long has your tank been planted like that?What wattage and type off lamps do you use? How long do you leave your lights on? And how do your p's react to the light?
oh yeah, great f'n tank


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

rong666 said:


> coupl o' questions stugge,
> how long has your tank been planted like that?What wattage and type off lamps do you use? How long do you leave your lights on? And how do your p's react to the light?
> oh yeah, great f'n tank


 1.The tank have been Planted like that since last big cleanup (3 Months ago)
2. I have about 200 Watt of light (Powerglow)
3. I have the lights on for 10 hours/day
4. Thanks to the plants the RB`s dont react to the light. (They have been mutch calmer since I planted this well)


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> Very nice setup! what kind of lights are you using? is it 7700K? must be alot of watts to make those plants grow.


 I have 3 tubes at a 18000K ( total = 54000 k)


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

cool







thanx for the info. I would like to achieve the same results. I curently am using a single 30 watt flourescent grow- bulb. I have one largr sword and seven smaller babies and an anubius. They survive but dont look anywhere near as healthy as yours.
\cheers


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice planted tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Bravo...







!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Whats the name of the big 1s at the back!! They give it depth against the background!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

very nice, hard to siphon?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I love planted tanks and your is no exception. Like the driftwood. Is that moss/algae on them?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very natural Setup! Didn't you used to have sand in this tank?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think that is the best looking tank i have ever seen. I remember seeing this thread a while ago and was amazed by it.


----------

